# Tito Ortiz Arrested for Domestic Violence



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2010)

* Tito Ortiz Arrested for Domestic Violence*

                     Originally posted Apr 26th 2010  11:38 AM PDT by TMZ Staff







TMZ  has learned *Tito Ortiz* was just arrested for felony  domestic violence at the home he shares with *Jenna Jameson*.  

We're told when cops arrived at the couple's home in Huntington  Beach, CA -- Jenna Jameson had "visible injuries."

We're told  someone called 911 today at 9:53 AM and reported a "disturbance."

Tito  is currently in custody and on his way to a Huntington Beach jail in  Orange County, CA.

Tito and Jenna are not married -- but they  have twin boys together. 

Story developing ...

Read more: Tito Ortiz Arrested for Domestic Violence | TMZ.com


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 26, 2010)

What a fucking retard. Guys with Jenna Jameson for Christsake and you want to hit her. Just Fucking Moronic


----------



## MyK (Apr 26, 2010)

why would you date jenna Jameson though. no one dates Jenna, you just fuck her....


----------



## MyK (Apr 26, 2010)

they have twins???

omg, imagine having Jenna Jameson as your MOM!!! that would be horrible!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2010)

wow a pornstar with relationship issues? who'd have thought?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> What a fucking retard. Guys with Jenna Jameson for Christsake and you want to hit her. Just Fucking Moronic



i'm guessing from the time of day it was morning wood related. pornstar not doing her job.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 26, 2010)

Is anyone surpised the guy is a tool


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 26, 2010)

She is freaking loaded and I mean in terms of 100s of millions.  Sure she is a complete tramp but she is a smart biz woman.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2010)

What a fucking tool.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> wow a pornstar with relationship issues? who'd have thought?



it's more than that, she probably weighs a buck ten tops and he is a professional MMA fighter and he is getting physical with her, I can't wait to see Tito get his ass kicked again in the ring, piece of shit.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 26, 2010)

Robert said:


> it's more than that, she probably weighs a buck ten tops and he is a professional MMA fighter and he is getting physical with her, I can't wait to see Tito get his ass kicked again in the ring, piece of shit.



I wonder if Dana will let him back in the ring.... they have a bad history and I'm sure he was on thin ice already


----------



## SYN (Apr 26, 2010)

Robert said:


> it's more than that, she probably weighs a buck ten tops and he is a professional MMA fighter and he is getting physical with her, I can't wait to see Tito get his ass kicked again in the ring, piece of shit.



It's Jenna Jameson.....nobody really cares what happens to her.  I'm not saying it cool to smack ur bitch but....it's Jenna Jameson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure she's had worse, being gang banged on a regular basis and all.  





That's fucking nasty.  
Women like her make me want to throw up.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 27, 2010)

SYN said:


> It's Jenna Jameson.....nobody really cares what happens to her.  I'm not saying it cool to smack ur bitch but....it's Jenna Jameson



So you're saying domestic abuse is okay so long as the victim has any lifestyle you don't agree with? Or just a pornstar? Or a nude model for penthouse? Stripper? Or if it's specifically Jenna Jameson for some reason?

Where is the line that makes a woman fair game for an MMA fighter? Genuinely curious here.



SYN said:


> I'm sure she's had worse, being gang banged on a regular basis and all.



Actually, she's never done double penetration on film.



SYN said:


> That's fucking nasty.
> Women like her make me want to throw up.



Why don't you find her and beat the shit out of her. That'll show her!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2010)

SYN said:


> That's fucking nasty.
> Women like her make me want to throw up.



This statement is a "yes".


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, group sex and being punched in the face - gangbanging is worse?

hmmm

Personally I'd rather be cumming.


----------



## SYN (Apr 27, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> So you're saying domestic abuse is okay so long as the victim has any lifestyle you don't agree with? Or just a pornstar? Or a nude model for penthouse? Stripper? Or if it's specifically Jenna Jameson for some reason?
> 
> Where is the line that makes a woman fair game for an MMA fighter? Genuinely curious here.
> 
> ...



No, I'm not saying that it's in anyway alright for a man to hit a woman in any circumstance unless she's being violent and it's self defense, I'm saying she's a trashy enough whore to be with the kind of guy that does that shit so I don't understand why everyone is surprised she got smacked, which by that pic it doesn't even look like that's what happened. She looks like she's totally milking it. I don't know if she has some kind of problem with her elbow or what but I can't find any pictures of her face bruised or anything, it looks like he just grabbed her arm, and any porn star princess is going to be all "oh it hurts so bad" and all the people around her are going to go "oh you poor dear he abused you so terribly" and the cops are going to believe everything she says and probably take her side regardless of the situation because they've been beating off to her since they were 12.  

I don't have respect for any woman who spreads her legs to the world for a paycheck.  And Penthouse doesn't have 'nude models' they have whores. Nude models don't come with a cock in their ass.  Nude models are a whole other story entirely.  There's a difference between naked art, and trash.

If he did do anything more than just grab her arm he is a peice of turd. I don't know really who he is, I don't know a lot about MMA or UFC or whatever he does (I like it tho and would like to see some more threads on here about it cause I am interested in it.  Wrastling is ghey as fuck but MMAs alright) but women beaters are usually all around p.o.s anyway.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2010)

Tito needs to go to prison, get raped there. then get out and fight chuck lidell one last time and be ofrced to donate any earnings to womens abuse organizations. oh yea, in the cage he needs to get his ass kicked by lidell again.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2010)

Even if a female was hitting me I still would not hit her back, I would restrain her.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2010)

Has there even been proper evidence presented against him? All that I know is that a phone call was made and he was arrested because she was injured. Nothing is certain.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

Robert said:


> Even if a female was hitting me I still would not hit her back, I would restrain her.




that may be all that actually happened. maybe he was defending one of the twins from her, the details aren't out yet. how old is that guy and no one's ever accused him of this type of behavior before?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

Tito Ortiz Claims Jenna Jameson Has a Drug Problem | PopEater.com


A lawyer for Tito Ortiz, who was arrested for  allegedly abusing his girlfriend, former adult film star Jenna Jameson,  called a press conference yesterday to tell his client's side of the  story, EOnline.com  reports.

"Jenna has been fighting a battle with OxyContin addiction for the past  year. For Tito and her family, this has been an uphill battle.  Unfortunately ... she had a relapse," the mixed martial arts fighter's  attorney said. "Tito was trying to help her, she has threatened suicide  before. Tito has done everything in his power to protect her privacy and  the privacy of their children."
*"When you're dealing with people on OxyContin they don't always have the  best sense of balance. *Jenna and Tito have two children together, they  planned on spending the rest of their lives together. They want nothing  more than to work together on this," Ortiz's lawyer continued.

Tito also spoke. "It means the world to me, my friends and family for  their support," he said. "My parents have been through an addiction and I  see it in the mirror again. I am not going to let my family go through  that. I speak from my heart, I hold everything dear to my heart that  Jenna will be OK."

Jenna fired back at the father of her children, saying that his  allegations are "completely false," according to TMZ.

Jameson's father called 911 yesterday, after Ortiz allegedly struck  his daughter. She had "visible injuries" to her arm after the incident.

Ortiz has since been released on $25,000 bail.


*
~ everyones ready to hang this guy cuz they beat off to JJ for years... nevvver stopping to think yea a pornstar that's the picture of fine mental health and an oxy addict ohhhhh THAT'S a top notch reliable witness. ~*


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Tito Ortiz Claims Jenna Jameson Has a Drug Problem | PopEater.com
> 
> 
> A lawyer for Tito Ortiz, who was arrested for  allegedly abusing his girlfriend, former adult film star Jenna Jameson,  called a press conference yesterday to tell his client's side of the  story, EOnline.com  reports.
> ...


If it is shown that tito is innocent and was falsely accused I will eat my words. gladly. (I still want liddell to beat his ass though) as things stand right now I find it probable that Tito struck a woman. given that, I have no respect for the man.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> as things stand right now I find it probable that Tito struck a woman. given that, I have no respect for the man.



Why do you think that?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> If it is shown that tito is innocent and was falsely accused I will eat my words. gladly. (I still want liddell to beat his ass though) as things stand right now I find it probable that Tito struck a woman. given that, I have no respect for the man.



have you ever been around someone addicted to oxys? a neighbor of mine came to my house on them years ago she looked and acted fucking retarded and half asleep. sitting there talking and nodding off at the same time. imagine her caring for a baby in that state let alone two??? impossible. if some stupid whore was carrying my kid around staggering from oxys maybe i'd grab her arm before she dropped my kid. you have no clue what happened. she's a mother addicted to oxys caring for two very young babies? she needs more than a little guiding by the arm, she should lose her kids.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Tito Ortiz Claims Jenna Jameson Has a Drug Problem | PopEater.com
> 
> 
> A lawyer for Tito Ortiz, who was arrested for  allegedly abusing his girlfriend, former adult film star Jenna Jameson,  called a press conference yesterday to tell his client's side of the  story, EOnline.com  reports.
> ...



Sooooo.......He gave her a slug bug?


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/4/27/1446668/you-know-what-the-ortiz-jameson

Jenna Jameson added more to her story. MMA Junkie summarizes: 

    Jameson spoke to KCAL-TV News outside her home on late Monday and said she suffered a torn rotator cuff in the alleged incident, though Ortiz did not strike her. 

    "He didn't beat me," Jameson said. "We had an argument, and it escalated, and things got out of control ... the cops were called, and because there were visible marks on me, they took him to jail."

    Jameson said she filed a temporary restraining order against Ortiz but spoke to him today. She was open to Ortiz undergoing anger management and couples counseling.

    "I know I did the right thing, and after watching what happened to Rihanna, I knew that I had to call the police." Jameson said. "I'm just going to work on my relationship with him, and hope it works out."

Jenn had previously stated that she was going to press charges.


----------



## SYN (Apr 27, 2010)

fufu said:


> Has there even been proper evidence presented against him?


It's not like I'm on this guys side or something but....Exactly.  She doesn't look like she got smacked in that pic, just like she freaked out and he held her back and she decided to be all 'poor abused me' about it.  That's what drug whores do.

If a woman wants to act like a man and through punches then they should be treated like one.  Women take advantage of the fact that they can send a man to prison by saying "he hit me" and showing a couple bruises that came from the dog. It's disgusting.


----------



## SYN (Apr 27, 2010)

fufu said:


> You know what the Ortiz-Jameson "event" is missing? Drugs - Watch Kalib Run
> 
> Jenna Jameson added more to her story. MMA Junkie summarizes:
> 
> ...



See what a stupid little whore.  "I wanted my drugs so I flipped out and he restrained me, he's insane."  Like she doesn't have a problem.  He should tell her to fuck herself unless she's willing to go to rehab. And if she doesn't then he ought to take his kids and leave her ass. 

If the mother of my children was pumping oxys up her nose and then attempting to care for our children while whacked out on drugs,  I would have done a hell of a lot more than grab her arm.  She wouldn't be able to to put anything up her nose cause I'd fucking break it.  She needs to stop wining and consider herself lucky.  

Riahna got her ass beat by a fucking crazy man, this bitch got grabbed by a concerned father, and it's ridiculous that everybody's all poor JJ.  If anybody is a victim in this it's those kids that have a junkie whore for a mom.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## SYN (Apr 27, 2010)

From a 25 ugliest celebrities list






I don't understand why she makes herself so skinny.  She actually looks good in the pregnant picture with her face filled out.  Still looks like everything's been cut open and rearranged but better than her usual look. 






@ceazur Who shopped that pic? with the res and contrast on my screen I can see outlines of overlapped layers and brush tools all over it. Whoever did is a hack.  That zit has a very clear square outline around it.  
Like I said I don't know much about this dude or MMA in general but do you think the undertaker goes around knocking people out and growling like an animal when he goes to shop at his local walmart?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

ceazur said:


>




this pic is obviously shopped and why doesn't a cross and dick statement go together? who do you think CREATED dick AND made it so rewarding to a woman's body? duhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2010)

^ yeah that pic is stupid, not even funny.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

the injury to her arm is a CLASSIC injury that happens when a person grabs someones arm to pull them out of harms way. it's often seen in small children when a parent panics when seeing their kid doing something dangerous and tries to prevent their child from being hurt, like a child about to dart into traffic.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2010)

*Tito Ortiz, Jenna Jameson make fight public*



In this  May 24, 2008 file photo, mixed martial arts star Tito Ortiz, right, is  seen with Jenna Jameson after his fight at UFC 84 at the

By Eric Jamison, AP

The  he-said-she-said battle between porn star/entrepreneur Jenna Jameson  and UFC fighter Tito Ortiz is escalating.Wearing a wrap on  her right elbow, Jenna told reporters Monday that Tito Ortiz had "lashed  out" at her, resulting in her father calling 911 and Tito being  arrested in Huntingon Beach, Calif., on domestic violence charges.

But  after he was released on bail, a teary-eyed Tito and his lawyer held a press conference late Monday in Los Angeles and put  the blame on Jameson.

"Jenna has been fighting a battle with  OxyContin addiction for the past year. For Tito and her family this has  been an uphill battle. Unfortunately this morning she had a relapse,"  Ortiz's lawyer Chip Matthews said. "Tito was trying to help her, she has  threatened suicide before. Tito has done everything in his power to  protect her privacy and the privacy of their children."
*
Jenna told  TMZ, however, that Tito was violent - he "threw me  into a bathtub"  -- and that he's falsely accusing her of OxyContin  addiction because he's "very, very desperate."*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

and the truth lays somewhere in the middle i imagine.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> have you ever been around someone addicted to oxys? a neighbor of mine came to my house on them years ago she looked and acted fucking retarded and half asleep. sitting there talking and nodding off at the same time. imagine her caring for a baby in that state let alone two??? impossible. if some stupid whore was carrying my kid around staggering from oxys maybe i'd grab her arm before she dropped my kid. you have no clue what happened. she's a mother addicted to oxys caring for two very young babies? she needs more than a little guiding by the arm, she should lose her kids.



lets not get hypocritical now LW. ive admitted that if he is proven innocent then ill eat my words. has any evidence been provided that she really is on oxytocin other than his allegations? this is a he said she said right now.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

So what's Jenna's side of this?  *During the news conference the former  porn star was packing up to leave for Las Vegas.*  When told about Tito's  allegations, she said "he's trying to save his career" *-- and then hit  the road for Vegas with two friends. 
*
We're told *Jenna's dad is  taking care of Tito and Jenna's twin sons.*
Read more: Tito Ortiz -- Jenna Is Hooked on OxyContin | TMZ.com

i think she's going to vegas to pick up that mother of the year award. 
​


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> So what's Jenna's side of this?  *During the news conference the former  porn star was packing up to leave for Las Vegas.*  When told about Tito's  allegations, she said "he's trying to save his career" *-- and then hit  the road for Vegas with two friends.
> *
> We're told *Jenna's dad is  taking care of Tito and Jenna's twin sons.*
> Read more: Tito Ortiz -- Jenna Is Hooked on OxyContin | TMZ.com
> ...



got a lot of parenting trophies yourself LW? lets wait till the whole story comes out if we are going to care enough about these people lives to follow the story.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> lets not get hypocritical now LW. ive admitted that if he is proven innocent then ill eat my words. has any evidence been provided that she really is on oxytocin other than his allegations? this is a he said she said right now.




explain the use of the word hypocritical?

*Her way to the top*

With the help of New York Times  contributor Neil Strauss, *Jameson recounts* how she went from being a  *drug-addled* teenager in a slowly disintegrating family to the star  attraction at a prominent Vegas strip club, where she danced for  celebrities and took home several thousand in cash each night. It was  there that she met Jack, a biker tattoo artist, with whom she managed to  maintain a vibrantly destructive relationship for years.
Jack,  for his part, repaid her affections by cheating on her regularly,  stealing her cash, and introducing her to *crystal meth*.... 

*She's blunt about her drug use*....


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> explain the use of the word hypocritical?
> 
> *Her way to the top*
> 
> ...



hypocritical in that you have picked a side in a he said she said without the facts being fully revealed. the exact same thing we were doing just on the other side.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> got a lot of parenting trophies yourself LW? lets wait till the whole story comes out if we are going to care enough about these people lives to follow the story.




my kids have never been so much as left with a sitter so i could go to a bar let alone so i could go partying in vegas. what a little cunt you are.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> hypocritical in that you have picked a side in a he said she said without the facts being fully revealed. the exact same thing we were doing just on the other side.



fact she's a pornstar. fact pornstars are notoriously fucked in the head. many commit suicide and die violent deaths at way too young an age. fact during this crisis she's going to dump her kids on dad and go to vegas. fact. he's never been accused of hitting a female before. fact she has a long history of drug use by her own admission. 


andddd fact putting someone in a shower to sober them up pisses them off. the last one is an i'm guessing this is what he did. but the rest are facts.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> fact she's a pornstar. fact pornstars are notoriously fucked in the head. many commit suicide and die violent deaths at way too young an age. fact during this crisis she's going to dump her kids on dad and go to vegas. fact. he's never been accused of hitting a female before. fact she has a long history of drug use by her own admission.
> 
> 
> andddd fact putting someone in a shower to sober them up pisses them off. the last one is an i'm guessing this is what he did. but the rest are facts.



you have my private message. have a good one. don't let yourself get worked up over this. these are two people neither of us will ever meet.


----------



## SYN (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> got a lot of parenting trophies yourself LW? lets wait till the whole story comes out if we are going to care enough about these people lives to follow the story.



Yea my mom snorts k all the time and dumps me on her parents so she can go get her tits sucked.  Are you fucking retarded?

Take your dick out of your hand for a minute and you might realize JJ is nothing more than a used up cumrag doing everything she can to deny she has a problem.  This is a thread about a guy supposedly 'lashing out' at a porn star junkie yet the only people on here willing to say "well maybe he's not at fault"  are two women who have been abused by men. Hmmm.....Maybe that's cause I'm not using my little head to think with. DUH





bio-chem said:


> you have my private message. have a good one. don't let yourself get worked up over this. *these are two people neither of us will ever meet.*



Exactly, so don't get your panties all wet defending a whore who's not worth the breath.   

I read an interview with her once in Playboy about her movies and she's talking about rug burns on her knees and elbows like she's proud of it.  How it amused her to have people look at her slut marks in the supermarket. I'm sure rug burns and a torn asshole hurt a lot worse than having someone grab your arm and put you in a tub.  



Tito Ortiz One more dude with a bad rep due to junkie bitches.


And if he "lashed out" at her so bad that she felt the need to call the police, why the fuck is she leaving her kids with him to go to Vegas?  Probably because she is FULL OF SHIT!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> hypocritical in that you have picked a side in a he said she said without the facts being fully revealed. the exact same thing we were doing just on the other side.



With all due respect she has every right to have her opinion already, this isn't a judge and jury trial, it is a messageboard and this discussion is up for debate


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

like i said the truth prob is somewhere in the middle. what's k?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

krack?


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2010)

SYN said:


> Yea my mom snorts k all the time and dumps me on her parents so she can go get her tits sucked.  Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Take your dick out of your hand for a minute and you might realize JJ is nothing more than a used up cumrag doing everything she can to deny she has a problem.  This is a thread about a guy supposedly 'lashing out' at a porn star junkie yet the only people on here willing to say "well maybe he's not at fault"  are two women who have been abused by men. Hmmm.....Maybe that's cause I'm not using my little head to think with. DUH
> 
> ...


its nice you coming to the defense of your mom and all kid, but shush now, big people are talking


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> you have my private message. have a good one. don't let yourself get worked up over this. these are two people neither of us will ever meet.



Wow you're an uber douche bag.

I agree completely with LW. Any moron with half a lick of sense can see this for what it really is.
People don't really change, especially not drug/sex/attention addicts.


----------



## SYN (Apr 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> its nice you coming to the defense of your mom and all kid, but shush now, big people are talking



Last time I checked I was a big people.  Watch out for who you're calling a kid.  

It takes 2 braincells rubbing together to realize that JJ is full of crap,  and less than a handful of common sense to understand that a guy who's in his 30s and has never been accused of hitting a woman, probably didn't do it. 

@painandgain +1.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

SYN said:


> And if he "lashed out" at her so bad that she felt the need to call the police, why the fuck is she leaving her kids with him to go to Vegas?  Probably because she is FULL OF SHIT!



no she's leaving them with grandpa, her father cuz he did such a great job raising her.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys are fucking hilarious. Who would have thought the debate of the year would be about a washed up pornstar and her washed up fighter boyfriend.  Bio check your drugs bro noone said she was on oxytocin thats to stop labor cotractions.  I have personaly trained in the team punishment gym(Titos gym) and I can say that Tito is an obnoxious douche who thinks he's better than everyone else but, that dosent make him a woman beater. That being said I honestly believe that almost any man can be driven to violence given the right stimulus. A doped up pornstar might have been just the stimulus Tito needed maybe not.

And LW K is Ketamine a Vet drug


----------



## SYN (Apr 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> no she's leaving them with grandpa, her father cuz he did such a great job raising her.



"We're told Jenna's dad is taking care of Tito and Jenna's twin sons."  I assumed her dad and tito were staying in the same place cause it said somewhere on here that it was her father that was there and called the cops i thought


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> And LW K is Ketamine a Vet drug



thanks i googled snort k and read that. all i can say is people are nukkin futs. 





SYN said:


> "We're told Jenna's dad is taking care of Tito and Jenna's twin sons."  I assumed her dad and tito were staying in the same place cause it said somewhere on here that it was her father that was there and called the cops i thought



yes her dad called them. who knows what really went on but i was thinking she called daddy first not the cops. one of the reasons i'm suspicious, if a guys beating you you call 911 _not_ your daddy.... um unless you're fighting about your drug use??? and since she's so upset and in tears after why the hell is she driving and not her father? yea let the hysterical woman drive.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn she is skinny in that pic.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2010)

Lotta heroes in this thread...

Sending out rep points.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

everyone needs a tongue in their ass sometimes.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 27, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/81819-who-else-got-arrested-last-night.html
> 
> I never heard of a "simple" battery charge,* but yeah the fucker deserved  it.*
> 
> ...



would you want your mma career ruined over this? your reputation ruined if you were famous?

was YOUR SIDE of the story important?

if she is such a shrewd business woman she must know a charge of domestic battery is a potential death sentence to his career.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow.  OK then

I listen to radio in the AM and Danny Bonaducci (sp?) (remember him?  Partridge Family?  Arrested a few/10 times himself?) went with Tito's side.  The guy had been on his show in the past and was nice, polite, a "nice guy".   Bonaducci went with the oxy addiction angle.  

I grew up in an abusive household.  You would never have known from the way my parents acted when they were in public.

My point is, no one has any idea how these 2 behave when they're alone.  Tito could have been trying to help JJ.  JJ could be taking off for Vegas because she's totally stressed out and needs a few.  (Trust me, I've got one and there have been one or two instances where I called someone I trusted and said please take her, I'm going nukkin futz (to quote LW).

Just sayin'.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 28, 2010)

Who knows, tis true some bitches be crazy.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2010)

PainandGain said:


> Wow you're an uber douche bag.
> 
> I agree completely with LW. Any moron with half a lick of sense can see this for what it really is.
> People don't really change, especially not drug/sex/attention addicts.



That is a crock of shit. When people find the power to change, they can change. However, I don't see Jenna changing too much. She still looks like the same crack whore she always has.  I agree with you stance, just not for the same reasons.


----------



## SYN (Apr 28, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Wow.  OK then
> 
> I listen to radio in the AM and Danny Bonaducci (sp?) (remember him?  Partridge Family?  Arrested a few/10 times himself?) went with Tito's side.  The guy had been on his show in the past and was nice, polite, a "nice guy".   Bonaducci went with the oxy addiction angle.
> 
> ...




People don't go to Vegas to relax.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 28, 2010)

SYN said:


> People don't go to Vegas to relax.



Hahaha, that is a damn good point.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2010)

*Jenna Jameson passes drug test. What's Tito Ortiz's next excuse?*

Jenna Jameson says she can prove that Tito Ortiz was lying through  his teeth when he accused her of being high on OxyContin during their fight Monday (Apr. 26).

Tito was arrested for domestic assault that morning and later explained in a press conference that their fight (and he didn't hit her, she just fell over) was over her relapse.

Well, Jenna was plenty PO-ed about that accusation. And now she's passed a drug test with flying colors.

TMZ reports that the results of the test, administered Tuesday by American Toxicology Inc. in Las Vegas, show Jenna's urine tested "negative" for the ten major drugs including included cocaine, weed, meth and Oxycodone -- the major ingredient in OxyContin.

Jenna's  attorney Ronald Richards adds, "The lab tests clearly exonerate Jenna Jameson of any hint, iota, or suggestion that she ingested or was under the influence of any opiates or controlled substances."

Richards continues, "Statements made by anyone to the contrary are completely impeached by the results from this prestigious testing facility."

Jenna Jameson passes drug test. What's Tito Ortiz's next excuse? - The Dish Rag - Zap2it


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunatly that dosent prove anything the detection time for opiate metabolites in urine is 48hours and even less in somecases.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2010)

realllll hard to fake a urine test. and why go all the way to vegas?

supposedly both parties withdrew their statements and are ready to kiss and make up.


----------



## SYN (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Unfortunatly that dosent prove anything the detection time for opiate metabolites in urine is 48hours and even less in somecases.



I was just going to say that.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2010)

Robert said:


> *Jenna Jameson passes drug test. What's Tito Ortiz's next excuse?*
> 
> Jenna Jameson says she can prove that Tito Ortiz was lying through  his teeth when he accused her of being high on OxyContin during their fight Monday (Apr. 26).
> 
> ...


Do a hair test, right at the root.....3 days later a piss test is not reliable...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> *realllll hard to fake a urine test*. and why go all the way to vegas?


No shit, I had a guy approach me at a gas station and offer $50 to piss in a cup for him because he had a urinalysis later for a job interview.....at first I was like easy $50 ,but then I remembered I'd been smoking weed all that weekend and my piss would probably get him arrested with all the other crap in it so I had to decline.....


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think people are reading more into the vegas thing than need be. They do have a home in Vegas and titos gym is in Vegas.  Just remember that Vegas is the center of Porn and MMA


----------



## largepkg (Apr 29, 2010)

SYN said:


> I was just going to say that.



I've passed many urine opiate test within 24 hours of use just by flushing my system with water. And were talking very high levels of opiates too...

Blood test are good and hair test are foolproof.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I think people are reading more into the vegas thing than need be. They do have a home in Vegas and titos gym is in Vegas.  Just remember that Vegas is the center of Porn and MMA



they'll be fine. i don't think he meant to hurt her and think about it, he found pills and was upset why? cuz she was doing, or he thought she was doing something, harmful to HERSELF. love them or hate them for whatever reason he obviously cares about her. 



and ftr even the gas stations in vegas carry little packets of stuff to help you pass piss tests. a vegas piss test is a joke.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I think people are reading more into the vegas thing than need be. They do have a home in Vegas and titos gym is in Vegas.  Just remember that Vegas is the center of Porn and MMA


I thought San Fernando Valley was the Porn Hub, the Silicone Valley.....


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah don't you guys know What Happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas or at the very least the Story is slightly augmented.....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Unfortunatly that dosent prove anything the detection time for opiate metabolites in urine is 48hours and even less in somecases.


 how true except if u smoke weed everyday it takes about 30 day to get out of your system


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I thought San Fernando Valley was the Porn Hub, the Silicone Valley.....


 A lot comes outa both places


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

I think we lost the point of the story.. NO guy should beat up a woman.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2010)

The Situation said:


> how true except if u smoke weed everyday it takes about 30 day to get out of your system


That's because it gets into your fat cells, a skinny person may clean out faster than a chubbster...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That's because it gets into your fat cells, a skinny person may clean out faster than a chubbster...


 true you would need to be real skinny..


----------



## KelJu (Apr 29, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That's because it gets into your fat cells, a skinny person may clean out faster than a chubbster...



Doesn't matter how fat you are so much as whether you are gaining fat or losing fat the day of the test. 

Best thing to do is eat like a pig the day before the test and the day of. Also, drink a lot of water and load a lot of creatine to restore you creatine levels to normal since your piss is watered down.


----------



## SYN (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw a vidoe on Tosh.o today of this guy grabbing his wife's arm at the alter.  From the way she reacted it looks like he beats her on a regular basis.  I can't find the vid so if anyone knows what I'm talking about post it.  I'd like to see that guy get tossed in the ring with an MMA fighter.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 29, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Doesn't matter how fat you are so much as whether you are gaining fat or losing fat the day of the test.
> 
> Best thing to do is eat like a pig the day before the test and the day of. Also, drink a lot of water and load a lot of creatine to restore you creatine levels to normal since your piss is watered down.


 
A man with EXP...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Doesn't matter how fat you are so much as whether you are gaining fat or losing fat the day of the test.
> 
> Best thing to do is eat like a pig the day before the test and the day of. Also, drink a lot of water and load a lot of creatine to restore you creatine levels to normal since your piss is watered down.


I always just water logged myself and never got busted, I would blame the need for lots of watre on being piss shy cause in the Navy they watch you as you piss in the cup....


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

Oxycotin makes my nose itch.

What kind of cycle is he on ?

why is my internet slow ?

I wonder if she took a blood or urine test ? urine tests are too easy to pass.

Why am I not a uber duber moderator ?

cheers


----------



## SYN (Apr 30, 2010)

See, I knew it was shopped.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

SYN said:


> I saw a vidoe on Tosh.o today of this guy grabbing his wife's arm at the alter.  From the way she reacted it looks like he beats her on a regular basis.  I can't find the vid so if anyone knows what I'm talking about post it.  I'd like to see that guy get tossed in the ring with an MMA fighter.



I think I saw that one, she gets distracted or something and he is pissed at her for not paying attention or something.


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

I wonder if jenna likes anal ?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

SYN said:


> I saw a vidoe on Tosh.o today of this guy grabbing his wife's arm at the alter. From the way she reacted it looks like he beats her on a regular basis. I can't find the vid so if anyone knows what I'm talking about post it. I'd like to see that guy get tossed in the ring with an MMA fighter.


 
I saw that too she looked scared she she should not have married that asshole


----------



## SYN (May 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> I saw that too she looked scared she she should not have married that asshole




Yea.  Men like that are pukes, and I'm surprised the next part of the clip wasn't the whole congregation getting up and beating his ass to a bloody pulp.

Just found it for those of you who don't know what we're talking about:
http://stephie5741.blogspot.com/2010/01/man-gets-abusive-at-altar.html


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2010)

Hahahahahahahah!!!!!

Why did the camera stop?  

  !


----------



## SYN (May 1, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Hahahahahahahah!!!!!
> 
> Why did the camera stop?
> 
> !



What'd you want to see him push her down too?  
I joke I joke, I keed I keed.

Probably because everybody there jumped his ass.  I can understand if a woman is being a totally psycho bitch and is making you think she might try to injure you or herself or others restraining her or pushing her away from you, but decking a woman or acting like that douche bag in the vid is just unacceptable.


----------

